# Gravel under deck



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd use the steel edging instead.
Since that area out in the yard is on a slope I'd be looking at building a retaining wall out of 4 X 4's or 4 X 6's to level it out and keep the stones from getting out in the yard where your going to be mowing.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Two things, get your stone from a local quarry not a box store (you'd pay way too much otherwise). 

The other is don't plan on walking on stones for taking out the trash. You'll be scraping stones loose all the time dragging the cans out in a hurry as the truck is coming down the street. Use some pavers to provide a more stable path. That and the pavers wouldn't likely require an edging. But if they did I'd use the steel kind as it'll work better and last longer.

Which, again, can often be purchased for QUITE A LOT LESS from a local stone place instead of a box store. Trust me on this, having wasted money myself before someone else told me about the idea...


----------



## jardinier (Mar 27, 2013)

Dont forget the geotextile fabric !


----------



## NewHomeDIYGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

wkearney99 said:


> Two things, get your stone from a local quarry not a box store (you'd pay way too much otherwise).
> 
> The other is don't plan on walking on stones for taking out the trash. You'll be scraping stones loose all the time dragging the cans out in a hurry as the truck is coming down the street. Use some pavers to provide a more stable path. That and the pavers wouldn't likely require an edging. But if they did I'd use the steel kind as it'll work better and last longer.
> 
> Which, again, can often be purchased for QUITE A LOT LESS from a local stone place instead of a box store. Trust me on this, having wasted money myself before someone else told me about the idea...


What local quarry did you goto? How about the garden center type of places for pavers? I'm local in Alexandria, VA, so just curious if there's anyplace you recommend. Also, you recommend steel edging vs. the composite kind for a paver patio? Thanks.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Irwin Stone in Gaithersburg has a good selection. But for gravel and pavers I went to Tri-State stone over on Seven Locks Road. 

I found them by searching the term 'quarry' on maps.google.com near my zipcode.

Can't recall the price (it was almost 10 years ago) but even with delivery charges it was still a good bit less than I would have paid buying it by the bag from Home Despot. You always need a lot more material than you might initially guess.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

jardinier said:


> Dont forget the geotextile fabric !


+1, I wasn't trying to explain it all, thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## NewHomeDIYGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

wkearney99 said:


> Irwin Stone in Gaithersburg has a good selection. But for gravel and pavers I went to Tri-State stone over in Seven Locks Road. Can't recall the price (it was almost 10 years ago) but even with delivery charges it was still a good bit less than I would have paid buying it by the bag from Home Despot. You always need a lot more material than you might initially guess.


Gotcha, thanks. Ya, when you're talking about fill material like gravel/sand/etc, it's much cheaper buying it in bulk than from the bag. I priced out 6 cubic yards of 21a, and it's ~$350 delivered in bulk, or about 1000 bags from HD costing >$1k. I'll have to look into the cost of the pavers..


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks guys. I don't haul a trash can to the street. I just have a big can outside so I have a place to put bags when I can't get to the dump. 

Here's a picture of the area. Of course all that trash is from the old deck demo/ new deck construction and will be gone soon. I just walk down and put the trash bag in a big trash can inside that mini Rubbermaid shed.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ah, thanks for the picture. I'd still be inclined to go with at least a few pavers or other kind of stepping stone. Gravel just never works out well enough for a residential path. Weeds, maintenance, stray rocks in the mower, etc. Call me lazy but I'd rather spend a few bucks on the pavers one time rather than be picking up stones forever.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

wkearney99 said:


> Ah, thanks for the picture. I'd still be inclined to go with at least a few pavers or other kind of stepping stone. Gravel just never works out well enough for a residential path. Weeds, maintenance, stray rocks in the mower, etc. Call me lazy but I'd rather spend a few bucks on the pavers one time rather than be picking up stones forever.


I thought that edging stuff was put down to keep the gravel behind it. 
I plan to make a straight line border between the tree and then curve it around the stair platform and the go to the house about 2' beyond the deck on that other side. I plan on putting a paver path in the gravel all the way around the deck.


----------

